# Naked Deep Dark Pigment



## sss215 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone have this pigment?  Do you have a swatch for it or a look with it?  I am leaning towards it, but I would love to see it swatched on someone with a similar skin tone as me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## makeba (Aug 5, 2010)

sleepyhead posted swatches of many pigments on July 6,10. Its the last page of the Product swatch section (pigments)


----------



## Soundclash (Aug 17, 2010)

Allow me to rave, this pigment is so beautiful. I'm use the color Khartoum in Sheer Matte for reference and this pigment is a great cheek highlight, tear duct highlight and brown highlight. I use it daily in some way or the other. I have yet to actually use it on the lid as a shadow but its so pretty. I was hoping it would have been a bit darker so it could have match my skin tone with a sheen. But I love it for a natural cheek highlight.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^  thanks for your review.  i got a sample of it and wore it today... it is a good highlight color!   i used it on my lid. The color turned up being a shimmered nude perfect compliment to  the darker outer V i did.   

i hear you on wishing it was a tad darker, but useful none the less.  maybe tomorrow i will get some natural light and swatch all three naked pigments for the brown girls.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am supposed to be going to the Pro store Saturday and I really want this pigment. I hope it's in stock.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked up samples of the Dark and Deep Dark Naked pigments.. and I think they're gorgeous.  They've got the same softness that the original pigment has, which is so versatile in usage.

I too was a bit disappointed in the darkness of the colours though.  Ideally, the Deep Dark should have been Dark with a deeper shade used for Deep Dark.

Definitely recommend checking them out if you have an opportunity.  I'll try to remember to take a photo of some swatches later on today.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 19, 2010)

I posted swatches. They can be found here.


----------

